# Do you want to be a tractor manufacturer?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

SO you wanna be a manufacturer? Here is a guy that is selling the rights, tooling and left over inventory for a line of tractors. It's an interesting web site. I've posted it before about a year ago, but since we have many new members, I thought I'd mention it again. Here is a link to his site:

http://www.tuff-bilt.com/


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I remember talking with Mr Wallace maybe three years ago...It may have been for sale for at least that long. Interesting fellow though. 

Personally, I never felt the overall design and powerplant appealed to the average gentleman farmer. Kind of like a bicycle with bolt on gas engine. And the power plant options were very limited...can't recall what they were, but there were no diesel engines available.

Still and interesting post...

Mark


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *I remember talking with Mr Wallace maybe three years ago...It may have been for sale for at least that long. Interesting fellow though.
> 
> Personally, I never felt the overall design and powerplant appealed to the average gentleman farmer. Kind of like a bicycle with bolt on gas engine. And the power plant options were very limited...can't recall what they were, but there were no diesel engines available.
> ...


So Mark, you were seriously considering being a manufacturer? I had seen this before at one time. Evidently the guy doesn't want the risk of doing it himself or the time to do it. Do you remember what motors he was gonna put in it or how much he expected to sell them for? I'm with you on it seems kind of limited at least to me to be mostly a mowing machine with a few other limited abilities.
Even as a mowing machine i would think it would have to handle at least a 72" mowing deck or more. I wonder how big of a gas motor it would take to do that?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If you guys check out the product gallery on his site, thistractor can plow, cultivate, plant, spray and be equiped with a back-hoe and front loader. At the bottom of the product gallery he has downloadable movies showing the tractor in action including churning through the mud in a Filipino rice paddy. As to motor, I would guess a Kohler twin cylinder engine would be easy to adapt to.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy looks a LOT like the old AC G.


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tuff-Bilt*

It does look a lot like a Allice G doesn't it?

If I was really interested in taking this venture over not having a particular engine would not stop me. The real question would be, what would I have to do so that it would be able to grab a nitch in the market. There is a lot of competion out there. 

It looks too big for a regular yard. It would be fighting for the 2 to 5 acre owner. Or it would have to appeal to the small commercial landscaper/lawn care business. Or just a novelty tractor, but that might be very limiting. 

Some of the things that are shown with the tractor would be neat. The belly grader blade would be wonderful for leveling yards, and drives etc. Has all the garden working tools. Mower. Put a log splitter on it like the Ingersol/Case has.


----------

